# WOOHOO!!  First Segmented pen



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow this segmenting pen stuff is pretty cool.  I decided to try it out after reading a few articles and seeing some pictures.  The process is pretty fun and takes some time.  I did just the simple ABCABC pattern.  Nothing fancy as of yet.

Went with a slime line kit without a center band.

I made myself a little L shape jig to hold the pieces as I used epoxy to glue the segments together.  This really helped keep 2 sides in line. After I got all the pieces epoxied and in place I used a squeeze clamp to hold them all together and removed them from the jig and let sit over night.

Sanded the blank down to even out all the sides, went to the bandsaw and sliced a couple blanks.

I almost did not turn this pen because the damn drill press drilled the holes off center.  I can not wait until my pen drilling vise gets here to help me get my holes on center.  Right now I am using a make shift one of different parts.

All in all it was a good learning experience and I look forward to doing more with segmenting.  I had the drilling problem, but that was fixed in the turn.  Also had a CA finish problem.  Burned through a couple areas.  Only my second CA finish.

I have a couple questions.
I saw that some people use CA to hold the parts together how strong is the bond?

When you segment do you make 2 separate blanks or one long blank then cut to fit.

Can anyone identify the light color wood for me.  I know walnut, cedar, but not sure on the light color.

Any comments good or bad will help me learn.  Constructive criticism is a great way to learn.

Also working on my photographing a little with my old point and shoot camera.

Jesse


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 25, 2010)

I make one blank at a time. Sometimes you have to know what kind of kit you will be using before you build the blank.
 I use CA because it dries faster and you don't have to clamp. I may try wood glue just because it is cheaper.


----------



## Parson (Jul 25, 2010)

Using medium or even thick CA glue is best for segmenting due to the longer drying time.

There's nothing like having a few seconds to reposition something. Thin CA glue doesn't offer that most of the time, depending on room temp, humidity, and materials used.

Check out my pictures for segmented pens I've made in the last year or so (in the Member Photos area). It's addictive, especially when you start using laminated woods like color bond and polyresin together and doing different angles.


----------



## Dan26 (Jul 25, 2010)

Agree and agree...I use medium or thick CA to assemble the blank. I also agree that it is adictive. 

Parson, I looked at some of your segmenting...Wow. Now I have to go back to the garage.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 25, 2010)

Another thing, when you start using really thin pieces they will look too thin until you turn the pen then they will look bigger. So don't be concerned if a piece looks too thin to notice.


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 26, 2010)

*CA glue question*

Alright trying to learn here sorry if this is a dumb question.  

When you guys are using the CA glue to put segmented blanks together are you coating the entire surface of one or both of the pieces being glued together? 

Jesse


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 27, 2010)

I do a thin coat on one surface. Make sure there is no dust on the gluing surfaces. When the blank is done I coat all the joints in the blank with CA just to make sure it is solid.


----------



## soligen (Jul 27, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I do a thin coat on one surface. Make sure there is no dust on the gluing surfaces. When the blank is done I coat all the joints in the blank with CA just to make sure it is solid.


 
Ditto


----------

